# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور: أخطر 10 جواسيس فى التاريخ

## kojyy

*أخطر 10 جواسيس فى التاريخ  * ** *                       جمعة الشوان           وسط  حروب وصراعات بين الدول للكشف عن معلومات وأسرار للدول  المنافسة، فقد  خاضت مهمة الجاسوس بمراحل عديدة، أولها تجنيده وصولا إلى  زرعه ليصبح طرفا  رئيسيا يستطيع أن يملك البيانات والمعلومات الخطيرة لنقلها  للدولة  الأخيرة.    
"كايرو دار" يرصد أبرز 10 جواسيس فى التاريخ:      
1.	 هبة عبد الرحمن عامر سليم جاسوسة   
هبة عبد الرحمن عامر سليم مصرية درست فى السربون بفرنسا، ونشأت  علاقة  بينها وبين طبيب فرنسى يسمى "بورتوا" الذى عرفها على ضابط مخابرات   إسرائيلى اسمه "ادمون" الذى ضمها إلى الموساد، سافرت هبة إلى إسرائيل وتلقت   تدريبات مكثفة على أعمال الجاسوسية وعادت إلى القاهرة مكلفة بجمع  معلومات.  
اتجهت أنظارها لقريب لها ربطت بينهما علاقة حب منذ طفولتهما كان  يعمل  مهندسا ضابطا بالقوات المسلحة برتبة مقدم اسمه فاروق الفقى وجندته   لإسرائيل، وقبل حرب أكتوبر بأيام قليلة قررت المخابرات المصرية التى كانت   تتابع تفاصيل هذه العملية إلقاء القبض على الخائنين فاستدرجت هبة من باريس   إلى القاهرة.  
هبة هى ابنة وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم عبد الرحمن عامر سليم فى  ذلك  الوقت وولدت لأسرة ميسورة  بحى المهندسين بالقاهرة وكانت عضوا فى نادى   الجزيرة الشهير ووقتها ورثت الشعور بالخيبة إثر نكسة 1967، وفقدت الثقة   بالعرب وشعرت أن المستقبل كله لـ "إسرائيل".  
ووسط حزن ودهشة ضباط الجيش المصرى أدرك جهاز المخابرات فى مصر أن  هناك  جاسوسا عسكريا مصريا هو الذى قدم لـ"إسرائيل" تلك المعلومات المهمة،  وبدأت  حملة تفتيش ومراقبة ضخمة شملت حتى وزير الدفاع المصرى.   
وفى ذلك الوقت كافأت الموساد هبة سليم برحلة لزيارة تل أبيب وخلالها  قابلت  جولدا مائير رئيسة الوزراء التى استقبلتها بكل ترحاب وتكريم، وفى  رحلة  عودتها إلى مصر حاول الموساد اختطاف الطائرة التى كانت هبة سليم  تستقلها  وذلك فى 21 فبراير 1973 عن طريق التشويش على أجهزة الطائرة، حتى  تفقد  اتجاهها وتسقط وهى تحمل عميلتها التى تعرف الكثير من الأسرار، ولكن   الموساد أسقط بدلا من الطائرة المصرية الطائرة الليبية بوينج 747، فى حين   عادت الطائرة التى تحمل هبة سليم إلى مصر بعد أن استخدم الطيار ممرا آخرا   سريا.   
 وفى مصر لقيت مصيرها الأخير والمنتظر لمن خان بلده وهو الإعدام على الرغم من توسط جولدا مائير بنفسها لتخفيفه.           
2. 	أمينة المفتى أشهر جاسوسة وحديث العرب   
كانت فاتنة وساحرة وجمالها لا يقاوم، ولدت لأسرة شركسية مسلمة هاجرت  إلى  الأردن، فهناك أصبح والدها من أكبر تجار المجوهرات الأثرياء وعلا شأن   عملها حتى حمل مرتبة لواء البلاط الملكى، أما أمها فتحولت لسيدات المجتمع..   كل شىء كان يتيح للحسناء الثرية أن تحيا حياة طبيعية، لو أنها آلت على   نفسها إلا أن تختار طريقا آخرا كى تشق من خلالها حياتها، هذا الطريق هو   طريق الشيطان الذى جعل منها فى النهاية أشهر جاسوسة عربية للموساد   الإسرائيلى فى التاريخ.  
أمينة المفتى التى كانت لا تزال حديث الناس فى عالمنا العربى  الكبير،  ومادة خصبة للباحثين، استطاعت بدهاء النفاذ إلى صفوة المجتمع  وتكمنت خلال  سنوات قليلة أن تصل إلى مراكز صنع القرار السياسى فى الأردن،  واستطاع  الموساد تحويلها إلى رأس حربة فى ظهر العرب، باعتبارها وسيلة لجمع  أخطر  المعلومات السياسية والعسكرية.   
أحبت يهوديا يسمى موشيه وتزوجته فباعت من أجله وطنها ودينها تسببت فى قتل الكثير من الفلسطينيين. 
قبضت عليها الشرطة وتم إبدالها باثنين من رجال المقاومة الفلسطينيين استقبلها الموساد فى إسرائيل ومنحها 60 ألف شيكل.       
3.	  ريتشارد سورج.. أسطورة الجاسوسية   
أنجح جاسوس عرفه التاريخ، حتى لحظتنا هذه، قياسا بما حققه من نتائج  فى  مهمته، كان جاسوسا للاتحاد السوفييتى، ليس طمعا بالمال؛ لأنه شيوعى  مخلص،  والجاسوسية فى الاتحاد السوفييتى لها ميزات التمويه والسرية التامة،  حتى  أنهم كانوا يحبذون العمل على جماعات تشكّل شبكة وبعدة أوجه ويقومون  بأدوار  مزدوجة يلعبونها.   
كان "سورج" قد ولد سنة 1895 فى "باكو" جنوب روسيا، من أم روسية وأب   ألمانى، ولتأثره بوالدته أصبح جاسوسا للاتحاد السوفييتى، كان والده مهندسا   يعمل فى إحدى شركات "القوقاز" للنفط، ثم انتقلت أسرته إلى "برلين" وتلقى   "سورج" تعليمه الألمانى، وكان جدّه "لوالدته" أمينا للسر عند "كارل ماركس"،   تطوع فى الجيش خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى، وبعد الحرب واصل دراسته حتى   حصل على شهادة "الدكتوراة" فى العلوم السياسية، وبعد خمس سنوات سافر إلى   "موسكو" وانتسب إلى الحزب الشيوعى الروسى، وقد أظهر دراية واسعة لقضايا   الشرق الأقصى.       
4.	 رأفت الهجان الجاسوس لصالح بلده   
رأفت الهجان هو الاسم البديل للمواطن المصرى رفعت على سليمان الجمال  الذى  رحل إلى إسرائيل بتكليف من المخابرات المصرية فى عام 1956، وعرف هناك  باسم  جاك بيتون، وتمكن من إقامة مصالح تجارية واسعة وناجحة فى تل أبيب  وأصبح  شخصية بارزة فى المجتمع الإسرائيلى.  
وقام الهجان لسنوات طويلة بالتجسس وإمداد جهاز المخابرات المصرى  بمعلومات  مهمة تحت ستار شركة سياحية داخل إسرائيل، حيث زود بلاده بمعلومات  خطيرة  منها موعد حرب يونيه 1967.  
وكان له دور فعال فى الإعداد لحرب أكتوبر 1973 بعد أن زود مصر  بتفاصيل عن  خط بارليف، ويعتبر الهجان بطلا قوميا فى مصر عمل داخل إسرائيل  بنجاح باهر  لمدة 17 سنة، توفى الهجان بعد معاناته بمرض سرطان الرئة عام  1982 فى مدينة  دارمشتات بألمانيا ودفن فيها، وتم عمل مسلسل تليفزيونى عن  حياة الهجان  قام بتمثيل دوره الممثل المصرى محمود عبد العزيز.       
5.	 توماس إدوارد لورانس المساعد للقوات العربية  
توماس إدوارد لورانس ضابط استخبارات بريطانى، اشتهر بدوره فى مساعدة   القوات العربية خلال الثورة العربية عام 1916 ضد الإمبراطورية العثمانية،   عن طريق انخراطه فى حياة العرب الثوار وعرف وقتها بلورنس العرب، ولد عام   1888 لأم من اسكتلندا وأب من إنجلترا، والتحق بجامعة أكسفورد وكان لديه ولع   بدراسة علوم الآثار والتاريخ مما دفعه للاتجاه إلى الشرق المشهور بحضارته   وحفرياته.  
واستطاع لورنس أن يتعلم اللغة العربية، وأن يذاع صيته كعالم آثار،  ولذلك  استعانت به المخابرات البريطانية فى الحرب العالمية الأولى ضد الدولة   العثمانية لأنه كان يحفظ المواقع التركية عن ظهر قلب.  
توفى لورانس فى عام 1935 فى حادث بمدينة أكسفورد، وصور عن حياته  فيلم شهير  حمل اسم لورانس العرب، شارك فيه الممثل المصرى عمر الشريف، كما  كتب لورنس  سيرته الذاتية فى كتاب حمل اسم "أعمدة الحكمة السبعة".          
6.	 ماتا هارى الجاسوسة الراقصة   
ولدت مارغريتا زيلى الشهيرة بـ "ماتا هارى" فى أواخر القرن الماضى  فى  هولندا وتزوجت وأنجبت، وكان انتقالها مع زوجها الضابط إلى جزيرة جاوة فى   إندونيسيا كان بداية التحول فى حياتها، حيث انبهرت بالشرق وتعلمت الرقص   الشرقى وتحولت إلى راقصة شرقية بعد موت ابنها وانصراف زوجها عنها، ثم رحلت   إلى باريس باسم ماتا هارى وتخلت عن شخصيتها الأوروبية.  
 وحين وقعت الحرب العالمية الأولى وجدت ماتا هارى نفسها بلا مورد،  فعادت  إلى وطنها لتجد أمامها قنصل ألمانيا الذى قام بتجنيدها ضد الفرنسيين  وطلب  منها العودة لباريس، ولكنها وقعت فى حب ضابط روسى وقررت أن تتزوجه، 
ومن أجل توفير المال اتصلت بالمخابرات الفرنسية، وأصبحت عميلة  مزدوجة، وفى  النهاية اكتشف الفرنسيون أمرها فتم اعتقالها وأعدمت رميا  بالرصاص  عام1917.         
7. 	كريستين كيلر الجاسوسة الأكبر     
فهى صاحبة أشهر فضيحة هزت بريطانيا، حيث تسببت فى استقالة عشيقها  وزير  الحربية فى ذلك الوقت جون بروفومو بل وأسقطت حكومة ماكميلان، وذلك  أثناء  الحرب الباردة عندما قامت بنقل أسرار حربية بريطانية للمخابرات  الروسية من  خلال معرفتها بالملحق العسكرى السوفييتى برجين إيفانوف الذى طلب  منها  العمل كجاسوسة عندما علم بعلاقتها مع الوزير بروفومير.  
وقد دخلت كريستين السجن لمدة قصيرة، ثم قامت بعمل أغنية حققت أرقام  مبيعات  مذهلة تروى كلماتها قصتها مع الوزير على أنغام البيانو فى شكل حوار  ولكن  من طرف واحد، أما الوزير ومنذ أن استقال فقد كرس حياته للأعمال  الخيرية،  بينما عاشت كريستين فى منطقة بالمساكن الشعبية فى حى بلندن بعد  زيجتين  فاشلتين وعدد من الأطفال.          
8.  	جمعة الشوان خادع الإسرائيليين  
يعتبر أحمد الهوان من أهم العملاء الذين شهدهم صراع المخابرات  المصرى  الإسرائيلى، واسمه الكامل هو أحمد محمد عبد الرحمن الهوان، من  مواليد  مدينة السويس والتى اضطر إلى الهجرة منها هو وأمه وشقيقه الأصغر  وزوجته  بعد نكسة يونيه 1967. 
فقدت زوجته نظرها نتيجة للقصف الإسرائيلى وتدمير قارب صغير ملكا  للهوان،  ولظروف البلد الاقتصادية السيئة سافر الهوان إلى اليونان بحثا عن  عمل  وهناك حاول الموساد تجنيده من خلال الفتاة الإسرائيلية جوجو، ولكن  الهوان  شعر بغرابة الموقف واتجه إلى جهاز المخابرات العامة المصرية وقرر  التعاون  معهم وخداع الإسرائيليين.  
واستطاع الهوان فى هذه الفترة الحصول لمصر على أصغر جهاز إرسال تم  اختراعه  فى ذلك الوقت، وقد برز دوره خلال مسلسل "دموع فى عيون وقحة" باسم  جمعة  الشوان من إنتاج التليفزيون المصرى ومن بطولة عادل إمام.        
9.	  جـورج بليك الجاسوس الشيوعى الهارب من السجن   
يعد جورج بليك من أشهر وأنجح من قام بدور الجاسوس المزدوج، فقد كان  يعمل  دبلوماسيا وعميل للمخابرات البريطانية فى ألمانيا أثناء الحرب  العالمية  الثانية، وفى نفس الوقت كان يعتنق المذهب الشيوعى.  
نجح الروس فى ضمه للتجسس لحسابهم وتم القبض عليه، وبعد صدور الحكم عليه بالسجن لمدة 42 سنة، هرب من السجن إلى روسيا.        
10.  سيدنى ريلى أذكى جاسوس والذى اختفى فجأة   
تاريخ التجسس لم يصنع لغزا أكبر من سيدنى ريلى، فولادته وموته كلاهما من الأسرار، ولكن إنجازاته ليست مجالاً للشك أبدا.  
يمتلك ريلى 11 جواز سفر و11 زوجة ويجيد 7 لغات لا يعرف أحد اسمه  الحقيقى  أو جنسيته الحقيقية، ولكن الاحتمال الأرجح أنه ولد فى جنوب روسيا  عام  1874، واسمه الحقيقى هو شيفوند غيورغيفيتش روزنبلو، وقد حصل على اسم  ريلى  من زوجته الأولى مارغريت ريلى توماس، ولكن اللغز الكامل لريلى لا  يستطيع  أحد كشفه سوى سجلات المخابرات الروسية التى كانت تطارده لإدانته  بالتجسس  لحساب إنجلترا وخاصة سر اختفائه المفاجئ.     *

----------


## max_11

دمت بخير و دام تميزك و ابداعك 
تقبل ردي المتواضع وتحياتي

----------


## azdino

تسلمي
 على المعلومات

----------

